
Cheddar, the ‘CNBC for Millennials,’ Goes Behind a Paywall - JumpCrisscross
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cheddar-the-cnbc-for-millennials-goes-behind-a-paywall-1462728602
======
joobus
I have a hard time believing 'millenials' will pay $7 a month for financial
news. Netflix costs $8. Hulu costs $8. Showtime costs $9. I don't think
Cheddar has the weight to charge $7 a month for niche programming.

Plus, financial news can already be found all over the web, and textual data
is quicker to parse than anchors talking to a camera.

~~~
biot
The fact that it's niche means they ought to be able to charge more. If it
were yet another Hulu clone, they'd either need to compete heavily on price or
try to out-content everyone else.

~~~
throwaway049
Not just niche but bought as an investment, rather than leisure spending like
Netflix is, so it should more than pay for itself. I also prefer my news as
text not video (I am part of Generation X).

